# V-Cube Send Wrong Collection



## cusx (Jun 8, 2009)

I bought White Collection, but they send black one.

at my invoice it stated 

V-Cube Collection instead of V-Cube Collection Black which means I bought the white one, am I right ?

I just emailed V-cube sales, do you think they will change it for me ?


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm sure they can replace the cubes, it shouldn't be a big deal. It's their fault, not yours so they should take responsibility for it, it just may take some time.


----------



## cusx (Jun 8, 2009)

ah, thanks for the prompt reply.

I hope they give me some freebies tho, for the hassle cause 

lol ..


----------



## panyan (Jun 8, 2009)

yeah, if they say keep the original ones sent, your quids in!


----------



## cusx (Jun 8, 2009)

well , they sent me an email saying that black cubes are going to be phase out, and being a collectors item =.=

they ask me what I want to do, but I don't know what to do = = 

Well..... deep down in my heart I like white cubes. GeeZ ..


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 8, 2009)

OH NO.. I wanted to buy the black edition in the next days.. =(


----------



## jcuber (Jun 8, 2009)

Is Verdes racist? 

J/K, I love Verdes. I just hope every once in a while they have a re-release of the black ones.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 8, 2009)

Nooooo... I wanted black. I like black cubes better.


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Jun 8, 2009)

Here's what you do, wait tell the Black phase out, keep the black cubes tell you can make at least a 100-200 $ profit. Then but 2 whites sets.


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 8, 2009)

So you can't get black cubes anymore? I mailed verdes today but got no response yet. I would be very dissapointed because I do better on black cubes.


----------



## cusx (Jun 9, 2009)

xXdaveXsuperstarXx said:


> Here's what you do, wait tell the Black phase out, keep the black cubes tell you can make at least a 100-200 $ profit. Then but 2 whites sets.



are you sure I can get 100-200$ profit ? 

if you are, I might as well consider this



wow, looks like majority of the people here like black cubes:confused::confused:


----------



## BigSams (Jun 9, 2009)

-_- verdes is a moron if he decides to phase black out. he'll lose half or more of his customers. now i'm mad. just for that, i won't order the black collection tonight which i was going to. seriously, the guy may be a geometry genius but he needs lessons in business.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 9, 2009)

wow, so you are going to not buy cubes that you want because they may not be available later... That's the definition of shooting off your nose to spite your face.


----------



## jcuber (Jun 9, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> wow, so you are going to not buy cubes that you want because they may not be available later... That's the definition of shooting off your nose to spite your face.




Great analogy, Dan 

I REALLY don't think they will phase them out forever, I believe they will do some more runs of the black cubes in a few years, if they even do phase them out. From what I have heard, they do make up a significant portion of their sales, and by getting rid of that, it lessens the chance we will ever see other size v-cubes because of people like you (not dan, the guy he was commenting on).

EDIT: 1000th post! I know know I spend WAY too much time on the site and too little time practicing!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 9, 2009)

Also, you do realize that the black cubes weren't available at launch. They probably are just getting to the end of their production run in black cubes. Perhaps they will make more at some point, but the black cubes aren't the main cubes.


----------



## jcuber (Jun 9, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Also, you do realize that the black cubes weren't available at launch. They probably are just getting to the end of their production run in black cubes. Perhaps they will make more at some point, but the black cubes aren't the main cubes.



I do know that, but it seems like black cubes are preferred by many people and there would be no reason to get rid of them. If they do get rid of them, I am glad I got another black v-5 with my last order!


----------



## BigSams (Jun 9, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> wow, so you are going to not buy cubes that you want because they may not be available later... That's the definition of off your nose to spite your face.



err i don't understand what you mean but ok... anyway i was never REALLY interested in bigcubes. just thought i'd check out what everyone has been raving about for the last year, but whatever. i don't want to order also because if something happens to one of the black cubes, i wont be able to replace parts. but my original comment stands. those who don't realize the potential of their own business, don't deserve to have a successful one. which is why i wont bother wasting my money on his products.


----------



## mrbiggs (Jun 9, 2009)

BigSams said:


> -_- verdes is a moron if he decides to phase black out. he'll lose half or more of his customers. now i'm mad. just for that, i won't order the black collection tonight which i was going to. seriously, the guy may be a geometry genius but he needs lessons in business.



Haha.

Wat


----------



## AlanAlanine (Jun 9, 2009)

that sounds shady of v-cubes. Your invoice said v-cube collection and it didn't say BLACK. You received a BLACK set. You should rightfully get your white set. THey shouldn't try to persuade you to keep your black set just because they messed up your order. Definitely have them exchange if you want the white set.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 9, 2009)

cusx said:


> I hope they give me some freebies tho, for the hassle cause





One of the biggest *facepalm*s of all time.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 9, 2009)

YAY I just bought (recieved) my black collection 
Now I have a collector edition 5x5x5, 6x6x6 and 7x7x7


----------



## sooland (Jun 9, 2009)

You can e-mail them, and they'll send you a black one for free.
It happened to Thrawst


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 9, 2009)

sooland said:


> You can e-mail them, and they'll send you a black one for free.
> It happened to Thrawst





His thing said the cube was supposed to be black, though. Sounds as though this guy's did not say that.


----------



## cusx (Jun 9, 2009)

AlanAlanine said:


> that sounds shady of v-cubes. Your invoice said v-cube collection and it didn't say BLACK. You received a BLACK set. You should rightfully get your white set. THey shouldn't try to persuade you to keep your black set just because they messed up your order. Definitely have them exchange if you want the white set.



that's exactly what I'm doing now, 

but they haven reply to me yet


----------



## Faz (Jun 9, 2009)

I hope this doesn't happen to me. I ordered the white set.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 9, 2009)

I ordered the white set, but if I get the black set I will just keep it. Wouldn't want to miss 15 days of practice just to send it back.


----------



## Faz (Jun 9, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> I ordered the white set, but if I get the black set I will just keep it. Wouldn't want to miss 15 days of practice just to send it back.



Hmm, you may not be required to send it back. 
EDIT: If anyone else has been in this situation - please post and tell me if they wanted you to send them back first.


----------



## cusx (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm the poster of this thread

well, yes they want you to send it back.

From V-cube support

_We can arrange for you to return them to us, but we would also like to inform you that the Black cubes will soon be sold out and they will no longer be available to V-Cube Fans. The will become collector’s items. They have almost sold out. Please let us know what you would like to do and we will assist you with your request.

Thank you
_


----------



## Dene (Jun 9, 2009)

BigSams said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > wow, so you are going to not buy cubes that you want because they may not be available later... That's the definition of off your nose to spite your face.
> ...



Who said that the black cubes were a big success? Do _you_ know the sales stats of v-cubes?


----------



## Stefan (Jun 9, 2009)

sooland said:


> You can e-mail them, and they'll send you a black one for free.
> It happened to Thrawst


You can play the lottery, and you'll win it.
It happened to someone.

There. Logic is awesome.


----------



## cusx (Jun 9, 2009)

> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lastest from v-cube support. see what they are doing 

I am very pissed


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 9, 2009)

Verdes told me to look if the cubes are still available but I don't know where to get that information on his side. Is the Black Set still available? I really don't want another white set..


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok, no time for waiting because the black set is going to phase out and I don't want to miss the opportunity. I just ordered the black set because I want it in my collection. I've left a note in my order that I really don't want another white set and the black set was still available. So wish me luck to get the black set. I'll tell you when I receive my cubes.


----------



## Musje (Jun 9, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> sooland said:
> 
> 
> > You can e-mail them, and they'll send you a black one for free.
> ...



You can ride a rollercoaster and get stuck upside down in a looping. 
It happened to loads of people


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 9, 2009)

Dude... if you read the rest of the e-mail it's obvious your 'highlighted" line is just a typo. If you want to switch colors, then just e-mail them and tell them that. Also, if you opened up your black v-cubes and played with them, I'm not sure that you will be allowed to return them. V-cubes doesn't work any different than any other seller of goods.


----------



## panyan (Jun 9, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> sooland said:
> 
> 
> > You can e-mail them, and they'll send you a black one for free.
> ...



i have had this many times (i order off the internet almost exclusively) and when i have had wrong items delivered, the company just says keep it ans well send you out the correct ones, has happened with:

logitech mouse (incorrect colour),
2.5mm cable instead of 3.5mm,
normal instead of clear duck tape,
verbatim dual layers with wrong dye,
etc

all of these situations (off the top of my head), the company sent out the new items without returning the wrong one - it just gives the company an even better reputation


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 9, 2009)

panyan said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > sooland said:
> ...



There is a slight difference between a 100 dollar order and a roll of duct tape though.


----------



## cusx (Jun 10, 2009)

panyan said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > sooland said:
> ...




sadly v-cube doesn't work that way.

I have to use my own money first to send the parcel back to Greece, after they received the parcel ( without the cube being damaged ) they will send credit 20Euro into my paypal.

Then they will send those white cube..


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 10, 2009)

and that seems completely reasonable. They need to make sure that you are actually sending the cubes back. I don't see how you could really be upset with that solution.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 10, 2009)

cusx said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



Do you honestly think V-cubes will trust people to send the cubes? Especially with items with quite a high value.


----------



## joey (Jun 10, 2009)

Like @soccerking813 said, those items @panyan mentioned were relatively lost cost items, coming from relatively big companies. V-cube set is a relatively high priced item, coming from a very small company.


----------



## jcuber (Jun 10, 2009)

Imagine you are Mr. Verdes. Would you chance sending out items worth over $100 just because a customer said you made a mistake? I think not.


----------



## Logan (Jun 10, 2009)

I think you should return them for the right cubes. [hypothetically speaking]What if you were lying? Then you would get a free set of cubes even though there was no mistake.[/hypothetically speaking] I think that them asking you to "trade" them is a perfectly reasonable deal.


----------



## Dene (Jun 10, 2009)

Lol it's amazing how stupid some people are. "this is BAD service I paid FAIR and SQUARE I want free cubes worth over a hundred dollars and a WRITTEN APOLOGY and FREE MONEY put in my bank account this is a TRAVESTY I'm going to DIE!"


----------



## BigSams (Jun 10, 2009)

Dene said:


> BigSams said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



dude.. i am at a loss for words. what kind of question is that. i can guarantee that if you made a poll right now, around half the v-cube owners would say they have black (assuming they tell the truth ofc). but yeah, i dont have the exact stats. i was just making a reasonable assertion


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 10, 2009)

Seriously? Does color really matter THAT much? (I like white cubes) If I got sent PINK cubes from V-Cubes even though I *mattered*(lolwut why did I type this?) would have ordered white ones, I could care less. They're V-Cubes. I might send an email saying: you sent the wrong cube but I don't really care. Whether or not this was on purpose you should be more careful in your processing, BUT YOUR V CUBES TEH AWESOMEZZZZZXZZZXZXZX!!!!


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Jun 10, 2009)

BigSams said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > BigSams said:
> ...



How do you know this??? White has been around much longer than black so I would have assumed that more people have white cubes instead of black ones.


----------



## cusx (Jun 10, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> and that seems completely reasonable. They need to make sure that you are actually sending the cubes back. I don't see how you could really be upset with that solution.



I know, but I have to dig all information regarding how to send the parcel back. Wrap it nicely. It's tedious for us as customers since it is their mistakes.

Well, my parents are really upset with me, of me giving them jobs to do, sending me to the post office and send the whole parcel back.


----------



## panyan (Jun 10, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> Seriously? Does color really matter THAT much? (I like white cubes) If I got sent *PINK* cubes from V-Cubes even though I mattered(lolwut why did I type this?) would have ordered white ones, I could care less. They're V-Cubes. I might send an email saying: you sent the wrong cube but I don't really care. Whether or not this was on purpose you should be more careful in your processing, BUT YOUR V CUBES TEH AWESOMEZZZZZXZZZXZXZX!!!!



what? :confused:


----------



## Bryan (Jun 11, 2009)

Have you opened the cubes yet? I would be interested in buying the black set from you. Then you'd only have to ship within the US. 

If that sounds good, let me know.


----------



## DcF1337 (Jun 11, 2009)

panyan said:


> ThatGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously? Does color really matter THAT much? (I like white cubes) If I got sent *PINK* cubes from V-Cubes even though I mattered(lolwut why did I type this?) would have ordered white ones, I could care less. They're V-Cubes. I might send an email saying: you sent the wrong cube but I don't really care. Whether or not this was on purpose you should be more careful in your processing, BUT YOUR V CUBES TEH AWESOMEZZZZZXZZZXZXZX!!!!
> ...



He's just using a lousy example. We all know there aren't such things as pink V-Cubes... well, at least not unless someone decides to paint their V-cubes pink.

He's trying to say that he couldn't care less about the colour of the V-cubes, regardless of what colour he expected to get. They are V-cubes after all, the colour doesn't make enough of a difference for him to bothered by it.


----------



## cusx (Jun 12, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Have you opened the cubes yet? I would be interested in buying the black set from you. Then you'd only have to ship within the US.
> 
> If that sounds good, let me know.




the cubes are unopened.

but its too late, shipped it back to Mr.Verdes already.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jun 13, 2009)

the only way I could see color making a difference between white/black cubes is with the black side, as most storebought cube have a white side. I am used to white side, so I ordered (and recieved) the black set.


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 14, 2009)

I hope the black ones don't phase out too soon. I just saved up and got a black v6 and it's going to take a while to get the money for a v7. I was hoping for a black one. Why they would stop making them is beside me. Maybe they feel that they would rather sell a cube that won't look like any other potential cubes on the market, that would probably be black.


----------



## jdouglasusn (Jun 14, 2009)

cusx said:


> well , they sent me an email saying that black cubes are going to be phase out, and being a collectors item =.=
> 
> they ask me what I want to do, but I don't know what to do = =
> 
> Well..... deep down in my heart I like white cubes. GeeZ ..



When did they they will be phased out. I really doubt it is going to be anytime soon, since nothing is announced on their website.


----------



## Logan (Jun 14, 2009)

jdouglasusn said:


> cusx said:
> 
> 
> > well , they sent me an email saying that black cubes are going to be phase out, and being a collectors item =.=
> ...



I think it is already starting. The black v-cube 5 is out of stock right now.


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 15, 2009)

Lol! Wtf are they doing! You know this is like the 3rd time I've seen reports of wrong collection color. If you pay 100 dollars for an item the color of said item should be right, and if it's not you should get the right color free of cost. Not extra, but you shouldn't have to pay for another collection. More extreme example: I pay for a paint job on my car and it runs 3000 dollars. I ask for black and they paint it white. They make me pay to have them come pick my car up, and re paint it. That would be absurd.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 15, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> You know this is like the 3rd time I've seen reports of wrong collection color.


You know I think that's cause you've seen this one twice now.



Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> you shouldn't have to pay for another collection


What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 15, 2009)

I think Pandaman is thinking that cusx is being billed for both sets of cubes.


----------



## Gparker (Jun 15, 2009)

Logan said:


> jdouglasusn said:
> 
> 
> > cusx said:
> ...



Um, it's called a big 40% sale. It is almost expected something would be out of stock already, especially since it is almost over.


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 15, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> I think Pandaman is thinking that cusx is being billed for both sets of cubes.



At least that's what I saw from the poster of this thread. Have I misinterpreted something here?


----------



## Stefan (Jun 15, 2009)

Gparker said:


> Um, it's called a big 40% sale. It is almost expected something would be out of stock already, especially since *it is almost over.*


Almost over? You mean the sale or the 40 days? Quote:

_"DO NOT DELAY as these amazing offers will be available for the next 40 days!"_

Doesn't say _"will *only* be available..."_.


----------



## aukrainea (Jun 15, 2009)

I wish I get the white set that I ordered.... Because like 2 days after I recieve them, I'm going on vacation!


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 18, 2009)

So, I got my collection. I ordered the black set because of collectors reasons. I already have the white set and told verdes before that I want the black set.

Products ordered 
SKU Product Item price Quantity Total

V-CUBE Collection BLACK V-CUBE Collection BLACK €55.00 1 €55.00 
Subtotal: €55.00 
Shipping cost: €11.61 
Order processing cost: €1.93 

Total: €68.54 



Customer notes 
Please don't send me the white collection. I allready have a white set and want to get the black set because I'm a collector. I ordered correctly the black set "V-CUBE Collection BLACK" and they where available for me to buy in your online shop. The reason for this note is, because I heard some customers who got the wrong collection. Thanks in advance! 



Now I got the white set. I can't tell how pissed I am. I will send them back and want all my money back including shipping and everything. I will never buy from verdes again. That's it. SO PISSED!


----------



## jcuber (Jun 20, 2009)

You do realize there are no more black 5x5's, so they can't send out black collections, right? when did you order, and when I look, the collection is out of stock.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jun 20, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > Um, it's called a big 40% sale. It is almost expected something would be out of stock already, especially since *it is almost over.*
> ...



Just imagine that after the 40 days they will be giving the cubes with 80% discount. That would be hilarious.


----------



## Gparker (Jun 20, 2009)

luisgepeto said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Gparker said:
> ...



Haha yea, what if they did like a "buy one get one free" kind of thing. That would be funny too.


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 20, 2009)

jcuber said:


> You do realize there are no more black 5x5's, so they can't send out black collections, right? when did you order, and when I look, the collection is out of stock.



I know that there are no more black 5x5x5's but I ordered when there where still some left otherwise I couldn't have ordered them!

I'll send them the white collection back and they promised me to send me a black collection. They DO have a black V5 for me they said.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 20, 2009)

Haha yea, what if they did like a "buy one get one free" kind of thing. That would be funny too.[/QUOTE]

But would both sets be same. I mean imagine get a White with Black and vice versa.


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 20, 2009)

jcuber said:


> You do realize there are no more black 5x5's, so they can't send out black collections, right? when did you order, and when I look, the collection is out of stock.



Even if this was true, you don't just go and keep the customer's money, and send them the wrong color. You say sorry, we don't have any black cubes, here's your money back.


----------

